# Installer serveur VPN sur WRT54GSv4 (DD-WRT v24 SP1 VPN)



## Benka35 (31 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour

Je cherche à installer un serveur VPN sur WRT54GSv4 (DD-WRT v24 SP1 VPN).

Est ce possible de l'installer sur le port tcp 80 ?

J'ai suivi l'install grace au tuto suivant :

http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN

En utilisant la méthode "3.2 Server mode with Static Key"

mais je vois la ligne


```
iptables -I INPUT 1 -p udp --dport 1194 -j ACCEPT
```

Je dois changer quelque chose?

Autre question : à quoi sert "OpenVPN Daemon" dans le menu de config du routeur si il faut tout saisir dans la boite de commande?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Benka35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je cherche à installer un serveur VPN sur WRT54GSv4 (DD-WRT v24 SP1 VPN).
> 
> ...


iptables est le pare-feu noyau de GNU/Linux, il est impossible de l'utiliser sous Mac. Pour paramétrer le pare-feu Apple, utilise l'utilitaire Little Snitch, WaterRoof ou encore NoobProof .


----------



## Benka35 (31 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour té réponse!

Je n'ai pas été clair.

La commande est à saisir sur le routeur, et non sur le mac


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Benka35 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je cherche à installer un serveur VPN sur WRT54GSv4 (DD-WRT v24 SP1 VPN).
> 
> ...


D'accord, je n'avais pas comprend cela.
OpenVPN Daemon est très important: c'est l'application serveur. C'est elle qui se lance avec le routeur pour assurer le VPN.


----------



## Benka35 (31 Juillet 2008)

Merci

Mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que dans le tuto http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN , il n'y a aucune mention de cette case à cocher...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Benka35 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Mais ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est que dans le tuto http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/OpenVPN , il n'y a aucune mention de cette case à cocher...


Ces manuels sont souvent généralistes et ne sont adaptés ni aux différents cas d'utilisation ni à la démarche de l'utilisateur. C'est triste mais c'est ainsi.
Es-tu sûr que ce manuel s'adapte pile-poile à ton appareil ? Il y a peu de chance.


----------

